# GTA:Vice City won't start any more (PC)



## YanBooth (Dec 30, 2004)

I just got a new video card, and ATI catalyst 4.12 drivers, plus I down loaded the GTA:VC patch, and now Vice City will not start.
Any ideas to help me get it working? I don't want to lose all my progress....
My specs are 
Dell Dimension 4550
P4 2.66 GHz (w/o HT)
1024 MB pc 2700 ram (one dell crap stick, one Corsair XMS stick)
ATI Radeon 9600XT w/128 MB, 128 Bit
60 gig WD hard drive (15 gigs free)
Yan


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

I havent played VC in awhile but i remember it use to act wierd somedays for me, it would lockup then id reboot like twice and it would be fine.

you could try uninstalling the game and installing from scratch, just make sure you backup your game saves.

(doesn't rockstar games store save game files in the 'my documents' folder? if you cant find them in the games root, try 'my docs' i know max payne 2 does it that way)


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

Delete (or cut and paste to recycle bin just to be safe) the txd.img file in the gta3\models folder- start gta3 and reset video settings


----------



## YanBooth (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm talking about vice city ohheck, are you talking about that too?
Yan


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

should be the same - txd.img is a graphics file created specifically for your card- i delete it whenever i change cards / drivers - game will recreate it on startup-
just search your gta folder for it


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

ah yes, once that file is removed GTA will rescan all your hardware the next time you fire up the game and reconfigure eveything as if it was the first time you've ever played it.

that should fix your problem, i had to do that way back in the day with GTA3 when i went from a Voodoo5 to the ATI 9700pro, and it worked fine.


----------



## YanBooth (Dec 30, 2004)

I got it to work, I reinstalled and deleted EVERYTHINg except my saves and the stat files, but not anything else in the folder. 
Yan


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

good stuff!


----------

